
I don’t wanna be a developer anymore - cottsak
http://hammerproject.com/post/161855395594/i-dont-wanna-be-a-developer-anymore
======
daxfohl
Many people associate artisan with food. So software artisan would produce
spaghetti code.

------
flukus
It's unclear what they want to do:

> I won’t want to be a “senior dev” because I have so much more to add than
> that.

There are many ways to take this but it sounds like they want to do more
managerial stuff or client oriented stuff and not dev work. If that's not the
case then I don't see the problem with senior developer or tech lead titles.

------
lr4444lr
"First world problems."

~~~
sillysaurus3
Let's have a substantive debate: Why are so many of us so quick to dismiss
"first world problems"? I promise my mind is open. I want to be persuaded.

This isn't just a one-off HN comment. This sentiment is fairly prevalent.

There are now over 7.5 billion people on the planet. To dismiss first world
problems is to dismiss the concerns of N millions of people. How large does N
need to be before these concerns are worth considering?

To phrase that more sharply, under what ethical and moral framework is it ok
to dismiss the concerns of N millions of people? If it's a reasonable
framework, and it's logically consistent, I'd like to educate myself on it.

From another angle, almost none of us are in a position to solve non-first
world problems. Our voices are all we have. If we admit (at least to
ourselves) that all we're doing here is killing time in hopefully-productive
ways -- ways that often fall short of that goal -- then why do we admonish
people for spending it talking about problems we face in our own lives?
Especially when we also spend so much time talking about non-first world
problems?

I don't mean to pick on your comment, but this is an attitude I've seen
countless times, yet it's never accompanied by a coherent justification.

I'm willing to humor this and assume it's not virtue signaling. There must be
a reason. And if it's a good reason, then I should join your ranks.

If there's no justification, then I'm hoping this subthread can serve as a
canonical rebuttal to this attitude when it pops up in the future. But my main
motivation is to learn something.

EDIT: Unfortunately, this article was flagged, so it's unlikely this subthread
will go anywhere. I'll leave this as an open question and ask it again some
other time.

~~~
cottsak
I wonder why it was flagged? I can't understand how it's off topic?

~~~
pdimitar
I can't speak for the people who flagged the article (I upvoted the it), but
to me it seemed you jumped between definitions without giving much of an
explanation why would they be valid or sound respectable on a LinkedIn
profile.

I am pretty interested in making a better job selling myself. When I go
reading articles like yours, what I look for specifically is the rationale of
_why_ people use this or that expression.

Have in mind this is an intuitive impression and I am not gonna break your
article on small pieces and discuss all of them. I am only sharing a quick
emotional response on how I felt after reading your article.

~~~
cottsak
Fair points. Thanks for the feedback

------
caser
I like this idea bc art implies an intrinsic interest in the work. You're not
just building things for the solution, you get joy and take pride in the work
itself.

Also, one small typo: it's principles not principals in that context.

~~~
cottsak
Thank you. Updated.

------
musgravepeter
"I’m the master now. Yes that sounds arrogant and I don’t think I’m going to
add that word to my LinkedIn,"

Sometime a change in language helps to soften a word with too many
associations: software guru ?

~~~
cottsak
You make a great point. Thanks for reading.

------
edoceo
Only alludes to the idea of apprenticeship but, I love it.

I use it. The hire process is so much easier, defined time-box, learners (who
you want to keep) are easy to identify.

------
confounded
Director of engineering?

